# Shutdown und Reboot mit Batch-Datei



## Lethal_Dark (27. März 2006)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand helfen eine .bat Datei zu schreiben mit der ich einen Game-Server (2 EXE-Dateien) herunterfahren kann und eine weitere um ihn neuzustarten!


----------



## NomadSoul (28. März 2006)

*Re: Shutdown und Reboot mit Batch Datei!*

Starten die beiden Gameserver als Dienst?


----------



## Lethal_Dark (28. März 2006)

Beide Programme (Server und ein zugehöriges Extratool) sind ausführbare Programme die nicht als Dienst ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (28. März 2006)

Also ich wüsst jetzt nicht wie man via eines Batches Prozesse Schließen kann. 

Dafür wüsst ich einen Weg mit .NET Mitteln. Ich hab hier vor einiger Zeit
ein paar Snippeds gepostet, welche Prozesse suchen und starten können.

[post=1067895]Re: Welche Sprache um Problem zu lösen - Post[/post]
Das kannst Dir einfach umflickeln. Mit Process.Close() oder Process.Kill(),
kannst die Prozesse bequem Schließen und danach mit Process.Start() wieder Starten.

Vorher musst Dir aber die Prozesse aber erstmal holen:

[post=1093436]Re: Prozessliste von Windows auslesen? - Post[/post]

MfG,
cosmo


----------



## Lethal_Dark (28. März 2006)

mh naja ich programmiere nur php.....
kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (28. März 2006)

Ich glaube auch kaum das es mit PHP gehen wird. 
Mit VB geht das aber fast genau so. Ob aber das 6.0er VB sowas kann,
weiss ich net mehr. Ist schon zulange her.
Auch ob des mit VB-Scipt und der WMI ginge, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## franz007 (28. März 2006)

Beim xampp ist auch eine exe dabei mit der man den Server beenden kann, vieleicht ist sowas auch bei diesem dabei


----------



## Lethal_Dark (28. März 2006)

Nein sowas gibts dafür nicht sonst würd ich ja nicht fragen ^^
Das is schon ein programm das man mit x runter fährt aber ich will 2 programme per knopfdruck beenden und wieder hochfahren!


----------



## NomadSoul (28. März 2006)

*Re: Shutdown und Reboot mit Batch Datei!*

Um welchen Gameserver handelt es sich? Kann man diesen per Console steuern?


----------



## franz007 (28. März 2006)

Lethal_Dark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein sowas gibts dafür nicht sonst würd ich ja nicht fragen ^^



Wäre ja möglich gewesen.

Hast du in entsprechenden foren schon gesucht zb bei einem counterstrike server bist du bei der counterstrike community sicher besser beraten als hier.


----------



## Lethal_Dark (28. März 2006)

NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um welchen Gameserver handelt es sich? Kann man diesen per Console steuern?


Freelancer.
Hat zwar eine Console aber keine exit Funktion falls du das meinst!
Nein kann mir denn keiner sowas auf C# Basis machen *liebguck*

Wäre echt Klasse


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. März 2006)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich wüsst jetzt nicht wie man via eines Batches Prozesse Schließen kann.


Das sollte mit Taskkill möglich sein.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (29. März 2006)

Krasse Action. Hätt ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht. :-(
Na dann sollte das doch kein Problem mehr darstellen, das via Batch abzufackeln.


----------



## Lethal_Dark (29. März 2006)

mh ich hab das mal im DOS Modus mit der cmd.exe ausprobiert!
Da kommt zwar eine Meldung das es erfolgreich wäre und der Prozess beendet wurde aber das Programm läuft trotzdem weiter!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (29. März 2006)

Poste doch das kleine Batch mal. Vielleicht kann Dir ja jemand felfen woran es liegt.
Hier hast erstmal die .NET Console App. 

MfG,
cosmo

//Edit: Kannst entweder nur den Dateinamen angeben.
Dafür musst sich der ProcessReStarter aber im selben Ordner befinden.
Oder du gibst den Pfad zu der/den Anwendung an.

Kannst soviel Prozesse neu starten wie in die App.config passen.


----------



## Lethal_Dark (29. März 2006)

so  nun doch

```
@echo off  
echo "Reboot...." 
taskkill "/im" "FLAntiCheat.exe"  
start "" "C:\***********\Flac\FLAntiCheat.exe" 
taskkill "/im" "FLServer.exe"  
taskkill "/im" "dpnsvr.exe" 
start "" "C:\***********\Freelancer\EXE\flserver.exe" 
taskkill "/im" "FLAdmin.exe"  
start "" "C:\***********\Fl Admin\FLAdmin.exe" 
:end
```

Funktioniert so gut aber ich würde gern auch noch eine einstellung hinzufügen mit der ich die Priorität der flserver.exe auf beide Prozessorkerne (CPU 1 und CPU 0) lege!


----------



## Lethal_Dark (3. April 2006)

Also folgende Probleme sind noch da: 

Priorität der flserver.exe auf beide Prozessorkerne (CPU 1 und CPU 0) legen
Alle Programme mit Pfaden die leerzeichen enthalten werden nicht ausgeführt!
*HELP!*


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (4. April 2006)

Lethal_Dark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alle Programme mit Pfaden die leerzeichen enthalten werden nicht ausgeführt!


Wenn Du dich bisher mal mit der Batchprogrammierung auseinandergesetzt hättest,
würdest Du wissen das man da Anführungszeichen verwendet. 

Kenn jetzt kein spezielles Tutorial. Hab aber mal gegoogelt:
Tutorial-Paket zur Batch-Programmierung


----------



## Lethal_Dark (4. April 2006)

Problem ist: Ich programmier eigentlich nur mit php html und jscript.
Mit bat bin ich ganz am anfang. Bzw. eigentlich brauch ich nur 2 kleinere scripte ich hab nicht wirklich die Zeit mich in nochwas größeres reinzuarbeiten!
Die Seite die du da linkst hab ich bereits gesehen aber das ganze Thema ist so rieig ich hab da nicht wirklich was zu meinem Problem gefunden!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. April 2006)

Lethal_Dark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde gern auch noch eine einstellung hinzufügen mit der ich die Priorität der flserver.exe auf beide Prozessorkerne (CPU 1 und CPU 0) lege!


Wie machst es den sonst?


----------



## Lethal_Dark (6. April 2006)

naja manuell mit dem process explorer!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. April 2006)

Hab nochmal gegoogelt:  = http://www.google.de/search?num=20&hl=de&newwindow=1&q=set+priority+dual+cpu+batch+command&spell=1

Und diesen Artikel gefunden: http://fox2k.net/2ktweaks/game_tuning_guide.htm

Da findest auch ne möglichkeit die Prioritätseinstellungen über die Regstry vorzunehmen.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter...


----------



## Lethal_Dark (6. April 2006)

Das ändert nur die Prioritätsklasse ich will aber das Programm auf 2 CPU Kernen laufen lassen! (Dual Core!)


----------

